# Can you net mullet at night?



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

I like to catch mullet but i was wondering if id do any good at night?Never tried it so is there anyone that can give me some pointers?I dont have a boat so ill be wadding or off a dock? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Be hard to see them.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If you have fairly clear water and dock lights, yes... but you gotta be quick because they will spook pretty easy.

Brent


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

How about on the grass flats?Kinda like tailing reds?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Mullet at night*

Yes you can.
Years ago I use to go to a spot over on the Soundside, where mullet would school up at night and you could see barely see them via the street lights glowing out on the water.
I had a 9 ft bag net, and I would wade out to the spot.
I caught 23 one night in one cast.
Plenty to eat, and it didn't take long.








Bigwill4life said:


> I like to catch mullet but i was wondering if id do any good at night?Never tried it so is there anyone that can give me some pointers?I dont have a boat so ill be wadding or off a dock? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

That sounds good to me.I dont need alot im the only person in the house that eats them everyone else says there baitfish..If they only new what they were missing.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

3 things...
Q-beam, shallow water, and a cooler to hold them all. You got to find them schooled up but you can shine a qbeam in the water and they will come to it. We caught about 175 or so one night in the mouth of Weaver River with 4 throws. It was crazy. I've done a few times since and caught good messes of them. It's all about finding them.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW...Thats alot of cleaning.I have a spot thats deep about 20 foot right on the edge of a grassbed with a sandy bottom.They were in there earlier this week but stuck to the bottom like they were glued.I waited hours and they never would come up.I tried to throw on them but it was usless too deep.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet at Night*

Definitely!

They can't see you and are easier to get closer to.

You have to throw 'blind' and definitely don't show a light except when picking them out of the net(bag net). With a brail net, you just shake them out.

I made a brail net with chain and caught 51 mullet on one throw. I couldn't lift the net and thought that I was hung up at first. It took two of us to get the net onto the bridge.

We put as many mullet as a big cooler could hold on that one throw. C2


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

In the day when I would eat fish out of Bayou Grande , I would use both fish traps and cast net at night.
I knew where holes were and would throw over them , or blind throw when i would watch mullet jump.

one trick that worked well for me was to throw Cow Feed or even Corn meal in the water and wait to see some sort of action.
I could catch a variety of fish and shrimp in about 5 - 10 minutes.


----------



## tel72 (Nov 24, 2007)

yes like mentioned it mostly blind throwing i enjoy fishing at night better


----------

